# Wo siedeln Bakterien lieber an in Sand oder in Filtermatten?



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Titel sagt ja schon alles, was ich wissen will   

Ich habe doch jetzt ein Wasserreservoir gebaut für die Wasserspielstelle. Dort wird ja auch immer wieder mal ein bißchen "Dreck" reinfallen und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es doch schön wäre, wenn da ein paar Bakterien für Ordnung sorgen. Damit die auch Platz zum Ansiedeln finden, würde ich jetzt entweder Sand oder eine Filtermatte dort reinbefördern. Ist nur die Frage, was die Bakterien lieber mögen oder ob das gleich ist. Gereinigt wird das Teil die nächsten Jahre nicht. Viel Dreck wird hoffentlich nicht reinkommen, vielleicht ein paar Krabbeltiere, die den Schlauch entlang krabbeln und dann nimmer raus kommen oder ein paar Brösel, die durch die Abdeckungsritzen fallen - mehr sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

ich denke mal das es recht egal ist.Aber Sand dürfte die natürlichere Umgebung für Bakies sein.


*Gehört zwar nicht hier hin, aber ich habe keine möglichkeit irgendwie auf der Seite zuzugreifen...werde nicht mehr erkannt,weder Passwort noch Benutzername.Liegt es am Serverwechsel...wieso geht es bei Dir noch?
Bin jetzt über ...tausend links hierhin gekommen, frag nicht wie genau...keine Ahnung  *


Schöne Grüße *Thorsten*


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

*...*

Hallo Thorsten,

wir werden zwar in den 2 Tagen umziehen, aber noch geht eigentlich alles wie gehabt ... liegt es vielleicht an deinem PC ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Tommi,

kann nicht sein....habe nix verändert.

Bei mir geht garnix mehr in sachen Forum....Die Startseite ist unter Favoriten abgelegt , will ich sie öffnen erscheint nur eine weiße oberflche mit "Zahnrädern" :? Was immer das sein soll!!!!!!!

Helf mir mal...habe seit gestern 19.00Uhr entzug!

Ps. Bis 19.00 ging alles optimal


Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tommi,
> 
> kann nicht sein....habe nix verändert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

nochmal ich,

sorry susanne ,aber tommi kann das bestimmt wieder löschen....
habe keine andere möglichkeit,ist der einzigste Thread der funkt.!

Diese meldung erscheint auch noch:


*Confixx
The domain "forum.tommis-page.de" is not available*

Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

*dito*

geht mir genauso ! :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

ging mir gestern abend auch so. seit heute funzt es wieder. denke die server haben die neue ip adresse erste jetzt geupdatet !!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

*Re: dito*



			
				*karsten.* schrieb:
			
		

> geht mir genauso ! :cry:



kommando zurück !
mein Login wird zwar mit einer Fehlermeldung quittiert
trotzdem bin ich (nach Rückschritt ) drin   


Bitte diese Texte aus Susannes Beitrag entfernen !

schönen Tag 
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

*re zu Thema*

hallo 
ICH würde vielleicht , unten einen "Trei-raum" einbauen ,
entweder umgedrehte Pflanzkörbe o.ä.
oder ein Lochblech auf Ziegeln und darauf dann möglicht groben Lavasplit
damit hab ich beste Ergebnisse in meinem Filtern gehabt.
Zeolit als OBERFLÄCHEN vergrößerung ist zu teuer !
Lavagranulat gibts als Streugut oder Planz erde zuschlag
(für ganz kleines Geld)  bei allen Gala-bauern oder nach Region bei Baustoffhändlern oder .....
.....bei obi    

schönen Tag


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

kann jetzt zwar die Seite aufrufen...aber mein Benutzername bzw. Passwort ist falsch! :cry: 

Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

Hi 

also mir gehts auch so - bin normalerweise dauerangemeldet und bin jetzt a) automatisch ausgeloggt und b) komm ich auch nicht wieder rein. Aber dann wart ich jetzt eh mal den Umzug ab. Schreiben kann ich ja auch so!

Danke an Thorsten und Karsten!

Hab eine extra tiefe Stelle im Becken, dort kommt das Rückschlagventil nebst Schlauch für die Schwengelpumpe hin. Dort könnte ich ja einfach das Rückschlagventil mit Lavagranulat "begraben", so ich dass heute noch im Obi bekomme, weil heute abend muß das Ding dicht sein! Ist nicht unschön die Idee, dann kommt schon net so viel Dreck an das Ventil ;-) - doppeltguter Effekt!

Nix wie zu meinem Lieblingsladen!

Grüßle Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

*Hinweis*

:!: übrigens,
in Deinem Schrauber ist kein Akku drin ! 
             8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2004)

*re*

ich dachte nur : 
sag´st es mal !
...weil es erleichtert die Arbeit ungemein !

 8)


----------

